# Questions



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

I was recently diagnosed with having hashimotos. (For more info check newbie section). 
My endo prescribed synthroid. They forgot to call it in for a few days, praise God! Because the morning after or that night, I can't remember, I woke with a racing heart, anxiety, shaking which lasted two days. Then it went back to the "low".

When another episode hit, I started paying more attention. Right before, for a few days I get a choking sensation as if something is pressing on my trachea. Like something is caught in my throat. Then the racing heart, shakes, full body tremors, inability to sleep, frequent urination, temp of 99.1-99.2. Blood pressure increases.

I did pick up the synthroid but do not want to take it since I'm scared I'm going hyper and don't want to feel any worse.

Monday through Thursday, this past week was a jittery, heart racing mess. I didn't get any sleep until Thursday night which was 8 hours... YAY! Then last night I got the pounding heart, then racing heart and no sleep. I had a "low" day yesterday. Very dizzy, bad brain fog.

Question: what is going on?

I go back to my endo on Monday.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JessicaG said:


> I was recently diagnosed with having hashimotos. (For more info check newbie section).
> My endo prescribed synthroid. They forgot to call it in for a few days, praise God! Because the morning after or that night, I can't remember, I woke with a racing heart, anxiety, shaking which lasted two days. Then it went back to the "low".
> 
> When another episode hit, I started paying more attention. Right before, for a few days I get a choking sensation as if something is pressing on my trachea. Like something is caught in my throat. Then the racing heart, shakes, full body tremors, inability to sleep, frequent urination, temp of 99.1-99.2. Blood pressure increases.
> ...


Wow!!! You could be hyper. And I wonder if your diagnosis of Hashimoto's is a correct one!

Have you had an ultra-sound, I hope?

Have you had these antibodies' tests?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It may be the prudent thing to NOT take that Synthroid and seek a second opinion.

Let us know what transpires and..............................


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, I had an ultrasound. All she said was that it was negative for nodules.

I had the high antibodies which indicated hoshimotos. My tsh was elevated but my t4 and t3 were in normal ranges. I posted my results in the newbie section.

I've read on here of people living with the ups and downs for years... Ack! I felt good three months ago. What happened?


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

By the way. The racing heart, anxiety and inability to sleep and the need to urinate I felt from 4 am has subsided. I don't understand this up and down stuff.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JessicaG said:


> Yes, I had an ultrasound. All she said was that it was negative for nodules.
> 
> I had the high antibodies which indicated hoshimotos. My tsh was elevated but my t4 and t3 were in normal ranges. I posted my results in the newbie section.
> 
> I've read on here of people living with the ups and downs for years... Ack! I felt good three months ago. What happened?


Hashimoto's typically presents with a lot of nodules which form a "grapelike" appearance.

High TPO (if that is the one you are talking about) is suggestive of many things and further testing should be done.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

This is why my doctor is hesitant to prescribe hormone replacement for me just yet. I am going through the ups and downs of early Hashi's as well and was told that while the meds would help when I was low, if I went hyper it would just exacerbate it.

Best of luck on feeling better soon.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you. So people do go through this. 
How long usually?


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Andros, I'm going to the endo n a few hours. What tests should I suggest?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JessicaG said:


> Andros, I'm going to the endo n a few hours. What tests should I suggest?


TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Doc could do the Trab as it is a cheaper test. If you have Trab, you have TSI. Although if you do have TSI, having a "baseline" is always a good idea.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

I had the low grade fever, nervousness and inability to sleep oh and the bladder filling up shortly after emptying it again last night and all morning. Now I don't feel so jittery. This stuff just seems to come and go. Sometimes lasts a little while and other times for days. I did have the choking sensation last night like there's a pebble pushing against my trachea. It's still there but not as bad. It doesn't go away just gets worse as times.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JessicaG said:


> Thank you for your help.


Bless your heart; you are most certainly welcome and do let us hear from you about your visit to the endo!


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

I went to the endo. I told her what I had been experiencing and she said it is impossible to fluctuate that often that it takes 6 weeks or months (can't remember which one) to fluctuate from hyper to hypo... Hypo to hyper.

Yes, it was my TPO that was high. I had also lost 6lbs since I saw her two weeks ago. I asked about my ultrasound she said there were no nodules at all. I asked if there were any of the grape like clusters that comes with hashis and she said no, there were no nodules at all.

She said I'm probably having anxiety. So, I guess anxiety explains having a fever and all these other symptoms?

I asked her to check my TSI but she said without reason my insurance won't pay for it. 
WHAT ABOUT MY SYMPTOMS? Isn't that reason?

She said she'll give an order for blood work and if this happens again to have it checked if that's what I wanted.

My thyroid she said was only slightly enlarged. Nothing that would cause the choking feeling.

I'm pretty sure I know my body and I know something isn't right.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Correction: without reason my insurance probably won't pay for it. And said it was an expensive test.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Did you phone your insurance company? I don't know who you have but I have had good results phoning BCBS.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

With your Hashi's diagnosis, you may be able to work with a Case Manager at your insurance company. Generally, this is an RN who helps you navigate disease and the healthcare system. Give your insurance company a call and ask.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

My TSI cost me $240.00. Just so you have a figure. Hope you get results soon. I had the bladder thing too. See if its worse around that time of the month.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, I do have the bladder thing before my period. Never thought of it till you mentioned it. Otherwise it's only when the hyper symptoms appear.


----------

